# motor bike



## flybywire (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi 

Has anyone had experience of carrying a motorbike on the rear of a 7099
the official spec says carrier plus tow bar 83 kilo not sure what that means

cheers mike


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Mike, I have no idea, as I don't have a motorbike, but it might bring it back up for someone else who can answer you

Carol


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mike

If you really mean a motorbike, as apposed to a lightweight scooter, I would not bother trying. The weight would be far too heavy for your back axle in normal circumstances.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

*carrying motocylces*

Can't give specific advise. If you search the Motorcycle/Scooter carrying section, there's calculations on overhang etc.

Basically, your spec seems to be saying after fitting a Bilke carrier that the nose weigh on the tow bar can be up to 83 Kg.

That is a v small motorbike.

Therein lies the problem. I think the Rapido has quite a long distance from rear wheels to tow bar and anything like a motorbike can create a large rear down load. Small 125cc scooter/motorbikes weigh in at 100-125Kgs. Too heavy for your spec !!

You may have to consider a trailer, nearly zero down force, limited to 60 mph and no 3-lane on motorways. But easy to tow.

Trev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike,

Ignore towbar constraints for now. Do the MHF calculations for payload and axle weights to conclude your maximum rear load. Then decide what bike you might like within that, allowing for any extra rack. Finally get the engineers who do the work to tweak or replace your towbar accordingly.

Worked for me. Many towbars cannot take a high vertical load because of the resultant torque that would twist the hangers. I just needed a longitudinal reinforcing bar to prevent any twist and now happily have a 150kg bike on the back. 

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Coachbuilts with a long overhang will be severly limited unless it has twin reat wheels. Do the maths OK. Force X distance = Force X distance each side of the rear axle.
C.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

A folding Di Blasi 50cc bike/moped only weighs @ 35 kg and should fit in a locker; no need even for a garage. I could carry that in my Westy's boot.


SD


----------

